# -on ending



## Little One

My very unusual English surname is also Hungarian! It is the same as a Hungarian word with the suffix '-on'.  Can someone tell me what this '-on' could possibly mean.  

Cheers

The Little One


----------



## cajzl

The Hungarian suffix *-on* is basically an equivalent to the English preposition *on *(a surface), and sometimes* in*.

For example:

az asztal - the table
az asztalon - on the table

Magyarország - Hungary
Magyarországon - in Hungary (_literally_ on Hungary)


----------

